# Sick crayfish??



## STiHatchback (May 7, 2012)

Ok so recently BEFORE I did a complete clean of my tank and accessories which could be a problem for him my crayfish was hiding a lot. At first I thought it was b/c he was getting ready to molt. Now after about 10 days of my system flowing he has dwindled to not much movement at all. He doesn't eat nor does he roam around like he used to. I was thinking it could've been a system crash but my cichlids have been acting just fine. Today I noticed my cray has some kind of orange stuff underneath his carapace right behind his legs on his tail...it looks like fish poop except a reddish orange color...Anybody know what that is? Ever seen this before? I was thinking babies b/c it's under the tail but I swear mine is a male b/c he's got hockey sticks near his mouth. I hope he doesn't die. Any information would be very much appreciated.
*sad


----------



## STiHatchback (May 7, 2012)

Anything I can/should test for?


----------



## STiHatchback (May 7, 2012)

60+ views and no one responds to help?? well, he's dead...woke up this morning and he tried to molt, got a few pieces off but didn't make it.


----------

